# Verfügbarkeit und Test Carver Bikes (?)



## b-o (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich mich durch die Carver-Homepage scrolle finde ich die Bikes was Ausstattung / Preis betrifft sehr sexy.
Möchte man mehr herausfinden bin ich allerdings enttäuscht:


_Wo kann man Carver Bikes testen?_ 
(finde dazu nichts auf der Herstellerseite)


_Gibt es alternativen zu Fahrrad XXL um ein Carver Bike zu kaufen?_
Einzige Ergebnisse bei Händlersuche und auch bei Onlineshop.
Leider sind im Onlineshop auch nur sehr wenige Räder verfügbar.


----------



## arghlol (21. Juni 2016)

b-o schrieb:


> _Gibt es alternativen zu Fahrrad XXL um ein Carver Bike zu kaufen?_
> Einzige Ergebnisse bei Händlersuche und auch bei Onlineshop.
> Leider sind im Onlineshop auch nur sehr wenige Räder verfügbar.


Es gibt afaik keine Alternative zu Fahrrad XXL, da Carver deren Hausmarke ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-o (21. Juni 2016)

HM 
OK schade irgendwie - aber beim Blick ins Impressum von Carver seh ich das auch... Nur komisch dass dann bei Fahrrad XXL die Verfügbarkeit so gering ist? Sind wir schon zu nah an der Eurobikee // kommenden Saison?


----------

